# Malvern Star Oppy



## adnan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there ..I am finally getting back to a Road Bike and had finally narrowed my search to either a BMC SL01 or Specialized Roubaix (curved frame) and thought I had finally reached a decision when i noticed the NEW Malvern Star Oppy Road Bike Range. (I'm in Australia) They seem UNBELIEVABLY good value and seem to be a replica of the Specialized Roubaix or Tarmac bikes (same Shimano Ultegra sets and Mavic Wheels) 
My concern is they seem a fantastic buy at over $1000 LESS than the Specialized or BMC but is there a "catch". On the small test ride I had it felt great.

Does ANYBODY know who manufactures the frame as one of the "bike shop guys" suggested it must be a crap frame (he didn't sell them) because the rest of the specs are fanatastic so the money saving must be in the frame. I have read it might be a Colnago copy although it looks so much like the Specialized I am not sure. Frame has lifetime warranty so how bad could it be. ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated. Have never had so much trouble picking something in my life.

Cheers


----------



## ocheobab (Aug 29, 2008)

Although I can't help you too much about the history of the frame I can give you a hands on report on the bike. I am the proud owner (4 weeks) of the Lyon, which is all Ultegra.
After finally upgrading from my original steel framed Superb Pro equiped down shifter marvel I went looking for one of the new generation bikes that wasn't going to be ridiculously expensive.

Hard to justify the pricey, killer, stiff, feather weight lightining fast beasts out there if I'm past the serious racer years now, at 56 yrs old. Mind you the Lyon is no tourer. It wants to go fast. Steering is not loose and comfortable. But point it where you want to go and it will go. The ride is definitely not Volvo lush either. It climbs like a dream, shifts beautifully and everything else more than competently.

This bike will give you bouts of nostalgia of what it felt like the first time you rode a serious race bike. It is such a damn enjoyable bike to ride you will find yourself wanting to ride and ride, leaving your "other" bike at home. For the would be racers out there, at last, an affordable entre'.

As far as the frame..... a "lifetime" warranty sort of says it all don't you think? I read elsewhere that Malvern Star had more than 5,000 OPPY pre-orders before it was released. I think that they are definitely going to sell heaps of these bikes.

A special note.... at the shop I bought this, the first sales guy an ex-racer was disappointed he had bought a new bike 6 months ago and missed these. The second guy, also a former racer is going to get himself a "Lyon". Nuff said?


----------



## sunonmytum (Oct 6, 2008)

*oppy lyon....*

I am the very proud owner of an Oppy Lyon too. I was gifted it by a most generous friend who left me speachless, (a rare thing). This is my first Road Bike ever and I fear I am already an addict after 2 days of ownership, for my first ride I did 40k which to you hardy sorts is not far but to a beginer in running shoes, (none in my size in store!), it went like a dream.
I am excited about my future cycling adventures and realise I am starting on quite an elite machine, I only hope I do it justice! If you happen to be riding around QLD and see someone in goofy clothing on a cool bike steer clear as I am still learning and prone to rapid decelerations and the odd wobble! Happy riding...


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Instead of the Oppy Lyon, I would purchase a 08 Giant TCR Comp with 105, which will be cheaper. Yes, it has 105 instead of Ultegra, but it is a much better frameset.

Instead of the Le Mauco, spend an extra $400 on a 09 Tarmac Expert. Yes it is Ultegra instead of Dura Ace, but this frameset is absolutely fantastic. Better than the 08 Tarmac SL, and near the performance of the 08 SL2.

No offence to Malvern Star, but they are basically low end carbon frames which have been sourced at the Taiwan Bike show. You can purchase similar frames directly from manufacturers in China for AUD$500 landed. I'm guessing Pacific Brands get them even cheaper.


----------



## ocheobab (Aug 29, 2008)

Spotted this on the web.......

ritcheykestrel wrote: 
I have seen many bikes after working in this sport for a bit. 
Cervelo's are made in China. 
Time-France 
Look-france and Taiwan 
Colnago-Italy and Taiwan 
Giant-Taiwan and china 
IF-USA(they use reynolds carbon) 
Seven-USA 
Trek-USA-but the tubing is made in Utah by Maclean(reynolds) 
BMC-Swiss 
Kestrel(now Fuji)-Taiwan 
Aegis-USA 
Corima-France 
Lotus Sport-South Africa 
Guru-Canada and Taiwan 
Scott-Taiwan 
Agron 18-Taiwan 
Calfee-USA 
Parlee-USA-they use reynolds carbon tubing 
Cannondale-Taiwan(not the us) 
Specialized-Made by Giant in China 
Gary Fisher-Trek and some in China by Giant 
LeMond-Trek 


Many of these companies will finish the frames in the US and if they do a certain percentage of labor in the US, they can claim, Made in the US of foreign and domestic components. Raleigh did this in the US for MANY MANY years! The frame were made in Taiwan and sent to the US where they were finished(painted and assembled). They claimed US made until dealers were getting in trouble for saying, US made. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Taiwan makes the best monocoque bikes out there. There is no dispute in this. But Pacific Brands, in reviving the Malvern Star brand has purchased an off the shelf OEM frameset, a pretty ordinary one at that, although better than some of the lowest end rebadged frames.

What they should have done is actually design the bike with a well known manufacturer, like what Eddy Merckx is doing with the 09 line-up. Use high end carbon, and get Phil Anderson to actually help develop the bike instead of getting him for just the promo. Take a leaf out of Avanti, who design their own frames despite being a small player.

There's nothing wrong with a Malvern Star, when I was a kid I lusted for one of their BMX's . It's just that for the same price in today's market, there are better rides out there.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

There are only a few frame manufacturers in Asia. Giant being the largest. Then you have Marita which Specialized bought into their factory to build their bikes and keep up their standard of QC.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

There are a few 'large' manufacturers like Giant, Merida, Topkey, Ten Tech, & Martec. Then there are plenty of small to medium composite frame manufacturers in China.


----------



## plugga (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, this my first post and what looks like a great site with lots of bike knowledge.
I recently purchashed a Oppy Le Mauco from Hyperdome Bike Hub, the guys were great and let me ride any bike in the shop.My previoius steed was a caad 7 cannondale with 9 speed ultegra, After clicking up over 1,000 ks on the Oppy I can't speak high enough of it. When participating in our group rides I would struggle to stay on the back.....Now I'm off the front !!! Not to bad seeing they have a crap frame.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> What they should have done is actually design the bike with a well known manufacturer, like what Eddy Merckx is doing with the 09 line-up. Use high end carbon, and get Phil Anderson to actually help develop the bike instead of getting him for just the promo. Take a leaf out of Avanti, who design their own frames despite being a small player.


I agree but by how much would the unit price increase if this were the scenario?? It would probably increase to a point where Malvern Star's target market would change from the recreational weekend rider to the serious racer. I don't think the Malvern Star brand would be taken too serously by high end consumers.


----------



## colinip (Dec 8, 2008)

*Malvern Star Oppy Le Mauco*

Just brought one back to Singapore from Australia (the last one in the shop in Western Australia). Carbon frame (heard to be a stock Colnago CLX), Dura Ace group set, Mavic SL Superlight Premium, FSA seat post and cockpit and selle seat... all for AUD4000! Half the price of the same set-up in Singapore! I have put a set of Speedplay Zeroes and took it out for its first spin today. Bloody hell, its fast and you need to be sharp on the steering otherwise you'll look like a dog's breakfast when you have to correct. However, I am new to road bikes (have been riding a hybrid for a number of years) and non-clip pedals so it may have just be nervousness (the road was wet as well), but after several clicks down the road and once one gained more confidence on the bike and the feel of being attached to the pedals, I noticed how quickly the bike accelerates. There are no significant hills in Singapore so will not get a chance to see how it climbs. But based on the first cycle it's an impressive bike, and for the price, it is truly stunning value. Really pleased that I didn't plump for a Cervelo or a Specialized, the frames themselves would have alone cost SGD4500. Suspect the price will go up.


----------



## Shane M (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,,i have just slapped a deposit on a Malvern Star OPPY..i am using the bike for cross training as i train for marathon running,,i know the guy who owns the bike shop very well here in Tassie and he talked me out of the 8k Riddley to get on this ride,,i am a bit freaked out about riding a bike with malvern star plasted on the bike,,i feel like i will be wearing K mart jeans insted of my Nudi..i am a bit of a HAVE TO HAVE THE TOP BRAND GUY but Adrian at Ride bellerive has talked up this bike and told me its going to be a great bike for what i need it for,,any way i am off on a holiday for two weeks and i pick my Oppy up when i get back,,what i am saving on what i was spending when i walked into the shop i will now spend on some good wheels..yes i am still freaked out about buying a malvern star and what people will think ,just wish you could peel off the stickers becase its a horny looking bike,,any way i will let you know how she rides in a couple of weeks,,
Cheers
Shane


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

JeremyP said:


> Taiwan makes the best monocoque bikes out there. There is no dispute in this. But Pacific Brands, in reviving the Malvern Star brand has purchased an off the shelf OEM frameset, a pretty ordinary one at that, although better than some of the lowest end rebadged frames.
> 
> What they should have done is actually design the bike with a well known manufacturer, like what Eddy Merckx is doing with the 09 line-up. Use high end carbon, and get Phil Anderson to actually help develop the bike instead of getting him for just the promo. Take a leaf out of Avanti, who design their own frames despite being a small player.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a Malvern Star, when I was a kid I lusted for one of their BMX's . It's just that for the same price in today's market, there are better rides out there.



Too true big fella. Just another cookie cutter carbon frame.


----------



## Cwizzle (Jan 3, 2014)

*Pompous gits*



woofer138 said:


> Too true big fella. Just another cookie cutter carbon frame.


Oh well,

I have ridden my Lyon for years now over many 000's of kilometres.

Still pass losers on far more expensive bikes that they don't know how to ride.

A bicycle is a bit different from a car though isn't it?

Can't just push your right foot down a bit more........

See you on the hills suckers


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL, nothing like reviving a 5 year old shill thread. Look how many Oppy "owners" registered just to post in this thread.


----------



## Michael A (Oct 20, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> LOL, nothing like reviving a 5 year old shill thread. Look how many Oppy "owners" registered just to post in this thread.


I registered just to post to this old thread. I have been riding a 2010 Oppy C6 for about 19 months now. I have had 4-5 incidents of front wheel shimmy (death wobbles). The first time I nearly came off, but since then I now know how to arrest it if it happens, but it could still get out of control if it happens at 50km/h+, whereas it usually happens on descents of a certain steep gradient, at about 45km/h. 

The frame may be too long for me (but not too high, as I have a long femoral length), but I have also read that there may also be too much flex in the frame structure which may also predispose to setting up the resonance. It was in the shop window for three years, so I am not sure how, if at all, carbon fibre may degrade with time but no use.

I am fed up with it now. I am converting it to a flat bar about town bike and having a custom steel frame (Columbus Zona steel and Columbus carbon fork) made up for my road bike, with the top tube 4cm shorter than the Large Oppy, but the same height.


----------

